# Prfa 11th annual family fishing rodeo



## cobe killer

*







11th ANNUAL PRFA FAMILY FISHING RODEO *

HEY EVERYONE!!!
JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT OUR 11TH ANNUAL FAMILY FISHING RODEO IS COMING UP ON SEPT.17TH AND 18TH AT SHORELINE PARK IN GULF BREEZE.








WARE CURRENTLY GETTING SPONSORS FOR THE DIFFERENT FISH CATEGORIES AND SELLING AD'S IN THE TOUNAMENT BOOK. IF YOU WANT TO HELP OUT WITH EITHER OR BOTH OR KNOW OF SOMEONE OR BUSINESS THAT WOULD LIKE TO GET AN AD,YOU CAN SEND ME A PM OR CALL ME AT 850-698-2901 AND I'LL GET THE FORMS TO YOU OR TAKE THEM TO THE BUSINESS MYSELF. HERE IS A LIST OF THE SPECIES THAT WE NEED SPONSORS FOR.








THE KAYAK DIV.HAS ALREADY BEEN TAKEN CARE OF AND SOME FISH HAVE ALREADY BEEN TAKEN. I CAN'T GAURANTEE A SPECIFIC FISH UNLESS IT HASN'T BEEN TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE..1ST COME 1ST GET.
YOU DON'T HAVE TO SPONSOR THE WHOLE SPECIES,YOU CAN ,MIX AND MATCH YOUR MONEY THROUGH OUT THE SPREAD OF FISH AND PLACES TO MAXIMIZE YOUR EXSPOSURE.(JUST A LITTLE TIP)
IF YOU WISH TO RUN AN AD THESE ARE THE PRICES
1/4 PG BLK/WHT--$75
1/2 PG BLK/WHT--$125
FULL PG BLK/WHT--$200

1/4 PG CLR--$150
1/2 PG CLR--$200
FULL PG CLR--$250

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FRO THE PRFA

CLIFF PACK RODEO CHAIRMAN
850-698-2901​


Share 
Share this post on








Digg








Del.icio.us








Technorati








Twitter


TEAM RECESS
LIVE BY FAITH, NOT BY SIGHT.
AKA COBE KILLER​







 Edit Post


----------



## cobe killer

bump up for a good family tournament!!:thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer

*







*








only 16 more days to get an ad in the book or sponsor a species so we can put them on the tackle stores shelves for at least 30 days before the tournament. thanks cliff


----------



## sniper

Team A Salt Weapon is in this one!!! Gonna bring the 'Young Guns' with us. Got Mike Davis and his pistol ball too!!! Stilll waiting on confermation from a secret weapon also.


----------



## need2fish

This is a great tournament - lots of fun and categories. If you have a business, know someone who does, or just want to support a club that does a great job (they put on the huge kid's fishing clinic every year).....Buy an Ad or solicit one for them .

contact Cobe Killer - he'll set you up.


----------



## need2fish

*Tickets in Navarre - PRFA Fall Family Fishing Rodeo*

Broxson's Outfitters on Hwy 87 in Navarre now has tickets for the Fishing Rodeo.

Half Hitch also has tickets.

Get em' while they're hot. Great long holiday weekend to stop by since you're probably not going to be out fishing.


----------



## cobe killer

Here's all the ticket locations:

Gulf breeze b&t
825 gulf breeze pkwy

hot spots b&t
211 gulf breeze pkwy

outcast b&t & hunting
3520 barancas ave

tightlines b&t
711 n pace blvd

broxon outdoors
2209 hwt 87 nav.

Halfhitch b&t
8713 navarre pkwy
(not in book)

goin' fishin'
10870 lillian hwy
(not in book)

and finally....
From me at the angler's meeting at shoreline park in gulf breeze(where the weigh-in will be held) on friday sept. 16th from 6 to 8 pm(not manditory)
EACH LOCATION HAS THE BOOKS WITH ALL THE INFO YOU WILL NEED FOR THE TOURNY.

start making plans it's only 2 weeks away from today. If you have any questions just ask here or pm me. Thanks cliff


----------



## tkdaddy

Glad to see it back on this year! The kids were dissapointed last year. We'll see you guys at the weighin!!


----------



## need2fish

t-7days


----------



## Brandonshobie

Great tournament! I fished it two years ago and had a blast! To bad it was canceled last year due to the oil spill.


----------



## reelthrill

Is there a copy of the rules we can go to on the web??


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Does the book say where the scales are?


----------



## need2fish

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Does the book say where the scales are?


Scales are at Shoreline park (Gulf Breeze)
Angler's Meeting (NOT mandatory) - Friday 6-8PM
Weigh in times:
Saturday 3-6 PM
Sunday 9 AM - 1 PM

Fishing begins Midnight Sat


----------



## need2fish

reelthrill said:


> Is there a copy of the rules we can go to on the web??


No but here's a scanned pic of the rules from the book


----------



## need2fish

T-1 Day. Get your tickets. Angler's Meeting at shoreline tomorrow (Friday) 6-8 PM. You can buy tickets there too.


----------



## flattiestalker

need2fish said:


> T-1 Day. Get your tickets. Angler's Meeting at shoreline tomorrow (Friday) 6-8 PM. You can buy tickets there too.


I was wondering if anyone has a boat that would be willing to let me and my son who is 4 tag along. We can pay for our own entry and have our own gear. The little hit loves to fish.....maybe one day daddy will be able to buy a boat so I can take him to catch some real fish. PM me if interested. Thanks! -Matt


----------



## Dragonfire21281

bump for grat things


----------



## jaster

flattiestalker said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a boat that would be willing to let me and my son who is 4 tag along. We can pay for our own entry and have our own gear. The little hit loves to fish.....maybe one day daddy will be able to buy a boat so I can take him to catch some real fish. PM me if interested. Thanks! -Matt



You can fish from shore I think and still compete. Is that correct?


----------



## flattiestalker

jaster said:


> You can fish from shore I think and still compete. Is that correct?


I'm not sure jaster. If so I would be willing to give it a shot!


----------



## sniper

Yes you can fish from shore. Rule #2 states, "from any body of water or from shore."


----------



## cobe killer

THANKS TO ALL THE ANGLERS!!!!:thumbup: IT WAS A GREAT TOUNAMENT.
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ENTER AGAIN NEXT YEAR TOO. WHEN I GET EVERYTHING FIGURED UP I'LL POST SOME STATS FROM THE WEIGH-IN AND SCOT,OUR ASSOC. PRES. WILL PUT THE PICS UP ON THE PRFA WEB SITE(THEY TOOK A BUNCH). THANKS AGAIN.:thumbup:


----------

